# Behringher X Touch One and Cubase



## jononotbono (Feb 10, 2019)

So, I’ve Been thinking about buying a single fader unit and predominantly going to be using it with Cubase but will also want to use it with Pro Tools as well. I’m just wondering about the X Touch One? Is it any good?

I’m likely to buy an X Touch Compact for Midi CCs so I was thinking the X Touch One would be a nice matching fit as they fit together with the compact but if it isn’t very good then I’ll look at something else like the Presonus Faderport (it definitely works with multiple DAWs).

Thanks for your advice

Jono


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ve been reading that it doesn’t follow track selection when you click on a track in a DAW?!? Can anyone confirm that? I know the bigger X Touch has to be manually banked but if the single fader doesn’t follow track selection then there really is no value in one of these for me.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey Jono.
I´m in the same situation as you. Need a single fader which follows track selection in a big template.
I was doubting between the Faderport (although I´ve read that the new one doesn´t follow track selection in Cubase, but not 100% sure) and the CC121 (which I´m sure you checked out?) but didn´t know the X touch compact also follows track selection, so curious what others have to say about this.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Hey Jono.
> I´m in the same situation as you. Need a single fader which follows track selection in a big template.
> I was doubting between the Faderport (although I´ve read that the new one doesn´t follow track selection in Cubase, but not 100% sure) and the CC121 (which I´m sure you checked out?) but didn´t know the X touch compact also follows track selection, so curious what others have to say about this.


 Sorry I wrote a typo. I meant to say doesn’t follow (which is what I’ve read) haha

Probably just gonna get a faderport v2. Seems to be a good choice... but yet again another piece of plastic sitting on the desk. I like the tidyiness of the Compace and the One sitting together. Modern life huh


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

The CC121 is a great option but I want a single fader unit to work with multiple DAWs and the CC121 is just for Steinberg.


----------



## pmountford (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm waiting to hear whether Behringer do manage to find a solution to channel following on the XTouch One. Looks a great piece of kit for the money but manual banking in Cubase means it's not for me. Back in Nov last year they had a firmware upgrade but this didn't provide this solution - so it's positive that they're listening (discussed briefly on Gearslutz). As for Faderport 2, that's using Mackie protocol unlike the original Faderport which I think had it's own bespoke driver to circumvent this channel detection issue. So the Faderport 2 is a step backwards for Cubase users. It's crazy there is no solution (other that Eucon Artist range and the CC121 - that I'm aware of) after so many years. I had a CC121 years ago but it packed up and is way too expensive for what it is and the buttons and jog wheel IMHO are, well, meh...


----------



## Grégory Betton (Feb 11, 2019)

I know that might not help you, but the X-Touch One I've received a few weeks ago works like a charm with Logic Pro X.

Is there any free Cubase version I could download to try it for you?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Feb 11, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Sorry I wrote a typo. I meant to say doesn’t follow (which is what I’ve read) haha
> 
> Probably just gonna get a faderport v2. Seems to be a good choice... but yet again another piece of plastic sitting on the desk. I like the tidyiness of the Compace and the One sitting together. Modern life huh



Looks like a nice unit but are you sure the new faderport follows track selection in Cubase?
I know the original can with a driver you have to download of their website but as far as I’ve read, the v2 cannot do this
I’d happily be proven wrong as it’s way cheaper as the CC121


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Looks like a nice unit but are you sure the new faderport follows track selection in Cubase?
> I know the original can with a driver you have to download of their website but as far as I’ve read, the v2 cannot do this
> I’d happily be proven wrong as it’s way cheaper as the CC121



No I’m not sure at all. I guess v1 is the one to get then? Hmmm


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

Grégory Betton said:


> I know that might not help you, but the X-Touch One I've received a few weeks ago works like a charm with Logic Pro X.
> 
> Is there any free Cubase version I could download to try it for you?



I believe there’s an option in Logic that you select in preferences to follow track selection. I’m not very up with Logic so not 100% sure but it’s something I have read.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Feb 11, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I believe there’s an option in Logic that you select in preferences to follow track selection. I’m not very up with Logic so not 100% sure but it’s something I have read.


Well, I might have checked it beforehand because it appeared to be automatic to me. You said you are using multiple DAWs. Which one other than Cubase?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

Pro Tools and Ableton and occasionally Reaper at the minute. But I’ll use whatever is necessary when working with people.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 11, 2019)

I might be able to help with some up-to-date info on Presonus Faderport V2.

It definitely does NOT follow the selected track in Cubase / Nuendo. It ONLY uses the Mackie Protocol, which restricts this behaviour to the currently selected bank of 8 faders that the controller is working with. (It is all to do with the inner workings of MC!)

So ppl are right - V1 *did* work due to custom drivers. Presonus has chosen not to go this route with V2 and as such, the feature is no longer available. And the alternatives for large sessions (using the rotary encoder or selection buttons to work your way thru the session) are a huge time suck / take you out of creative mode / will drive you crazy. Within 10 minutes.

The only suggested hardware I could confirm worked are Eucon enabled devices (and I've recently setup my mix in an interesting way...) and the CC121. Thats it. 
I have hopes for the CME single fader controller - time will tell if they have managed a software workaround, or if this is somethine we can do using BOME or similar.

And for anyone that is interested - the Avid Artist Mix *can* be setup using BOME / a few little tricks in your template - so that say 4 faders are non motorized CC controllers, 3 control some dedicated channels and the final one follows your currently selected track. It took me a while, but it really is straight forward once you get your head around the issues / how the faders work. BOME is your friend for lots of these things. MAX8 could equally be employed if you are that way inclined.

B.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

colony nofi said:


> I might be able to help with some up-to-date info on Presonus Faderport V2.
> 
> It definitely does NOT follow the selected track in Cubase / Nuendo. It ONLY uses the Mackie Protocol, which restricts this behaviour to the currently selected bank of 8 faders that the controller is working with. (It is all to do with the inner workings of MC!)
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing this up. Why do Developers use Mackie Protocol? Must be a licensing cost or something. It’s clearly terrible and useless if it doesn’t follow track selection. I think I’m just gonna save up for an Avid Artist Mix then. Lot more money but at least it will just work with all DAWs.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Feb 12, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks for clearing this up. Why do Developers use Mackie Protocol? Must be a licensing cost or something. It’s clearly terrible and useless if it doesn’t follow track selection. I think I’m just gonna save up for an Avid Artist Mix then. Lot more money but at least it will just work with all DAWs.


I think the Artist series becomes unsupported this year or next year on Avid’s support list of hardware so do double check that out just in case.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 12, 2019)

Audio Birdi said:


> I think the Artist series becomes unsupported this year or next year on Avid’s support list of hardware so do double check that out just in case.



Really? Typical.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Feb 12, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Really? Typical.


http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/End-of-support-dates
It's not on there yet but wouldn't surprise me if it is soon. Since they listed the Artist Color and Artist Control. Others will be next which will suck!


----------



## samphony (Feb 12, 2019)

I have a Presonus Faderport v1 and it banks in cubase. The benefit of a eucon enabled controller is that you are able to switch between multiple apps running at the same time on the same computer or network. I can recommend the PT Comtrol app for iPad. Using it daily. 

Also as a tip. If someone is using a mackie control enabled controller like the faderport with pro tools just hold control+shift when clicking on a track and your controller will auto bank!


----------



## benmrx (Feb 12, 2019)

samphony said:


> I have a Presonus Faderport v1 and it banks in cubase. The benefit of a eucon enabled controller is that you are able to switch between multiple apps running at the same time on the same computer or network. I can recommend the PT Comtrol app for iPad. Using it daily.
> 
> Also as a tip. If someone is using a mackie control enabled controller like the faderport with pro tools just hold control+shift when clicking on a track and your controller will auto bank!



I use the control+shift method everyday in PT with a C24. I also used to do the same with the original FaderPort in PT. I’ve always wondered if that key combo would work in Cubase.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 13, 2019)

benmrx said:


> I use the control+shift method everyday in PT with a C24. I also used to do the same with the original FaderPort in PT. I’ve always wondered if that key combo would work in Cubase.


Sadly it does not.


----------



## VINCENT W HOTZ (Mar 27, 2019)

colony nofi said:


> Sadly it does not.


Can anyone tell me how to update the firmware in the X Touch One? I have downloaded V1.07. My unit came with V1.04 but I can't seem to figure out how to get the sysex file on the hardware. I have the MIDI-OX program that was suggested and I have followed the little info I have found (video on firmware update for the regular X Touch) but the file won't transfer.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 28, 2019)

The instructions are in the ReadMe file in the firmware zip and it's pretty quick and easy - it worked first time for me. Maybe check your settings in MIDI-OX (Options/MIDI Devices...) to make sure it's configured correctly to send to the X-Touch?



> 1. Press and hold the small CHANNEL REC button (at the upper right corner) during power-up
> 2. Display will show "UP" (unit is now in "firmware UPDATE mode")
> 3. Open your MIDI Dump software (e.g. "MIDI-OX" on a Windows computer)
> 4. Select the firmware file for updating (file name ends with ".syx")
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Jono



Curious @jononotbono what did you end up with, if anything?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 30, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> Curious @jononotbono what did you end up with, if anything?



Well, I'm currently using a Raven MTI2 which is pretty cool. I'm setting up a new Music Lab in New York at the minute and getting into Video Editing as well so regarding physical faders, I'm likely going to get an Avid controller. Can double up for Audio and Video.

I still want to try the Steinberg CC121 but I've not ordered one as every time I thought about it, I had other things to buy. Problem is with that unit is that it only works with Steinberg and Nuendo so it means, yet again, more controllers all plugged in which is just a bit ridiculous.

Didn't bother trying the Behringher X Touch because of the banking issue. 

Unrelated to audio but still regarding physical faders, for Midi CCs I've actually bought a secondhand Korg NanoKontrol2 (again - I have one collecting dust in the UK and didn't realise I was leaving the UK for this long so didn't bring my JLCooper Fader Master Pro or Kenton Control Freak) and although it's a cheap as chips, it's fine. For what it is. I mean, I could never complain about it because of the price and like anything, if you get used to it... yeah. No Fireworks with that thing!


----------



## drasticmeasures (Nov 3, 2019)

I have an X-touch Compact I use for midi CCs and I love it (I’m also in Cubase). 
I don’t use it for automation, but the one time I heard it, the motor noise was unreasonably loud for my preference.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 3, 2019)

Nathan Furst said:


> I have an X-touch Compact I use for midi CCs and I love it (I’m also in Cubase).
> I don’t use it for automation, but the one time I heard it, the motor noise was unreasonably loud for my preference.



The Compact is definitely the physical fader unit to use for CCs now. The JLCooper is great and so is the Kenton Kontrol but they are 5 pin which means another interface to plugin (I have a Motu Midi 128 back in U.K.) and discontinued now so the Compact will definitely be the physical fader unit I buy for CCs. Just gotta stop buying Samples to buy one haha!


----------

